# Carbon cages for C50



## Colsee50 (May 23, 2009)

I still have a pair of Elite Patao 66mm aluminum (narrow version) that I'm having problems with finding water bottles (Elite bajiji bottles) that will fit. I think it's time to replace them with standard size cages. Any input on the cages below for my C50 (ST02 color). Thanks.

- Moro d' elite
- Arundel Mandivel or Dave O
- RavX BetaX


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

*why not white?*

If you forced me to choose from your list of three listed above, Dave O's would get my vote. They're proven performers that won't let you down even if they lack the funky new fang-tooth design of the others.

Quick question though (and I know this may be tantamount to blasphemy on a carbon Colnago): but must you use carbon cages? Would you consider using a white cage? 

I had a similar dilemma when I built my C50 (PR23) and went with a basic white painted alloy cage (40gr) from Delta for a whopping $6. Sure it's not as blinged out as carbon, but I didn't like the look of two black cages on my white seat/downtube and it didn't really cost me that much in the weight department (not that I am counting on a 63cm frame anyway!)

PRO makes a nice white fiberglass cage, and I believe Zipp and Tacx also make white cages too. 

Just my $.02. Pic attached so you can see what white looks like against a white Colnago frame.


----------



## Colsee50 (May 23, 2009)

kjmunc said:


> If you forced me to choose from your list of three listed above, Dave O's would get my vote. They're proven performers that won't let you down even if they lack the funky new fang-tooth design of the others.
> 
> Quick question though (and I know this may be tantamount to blasphemy on a carbon Colnago): but must you use carbon cages? Would you consider using a white cage?
> 
> ...



Quite frankly, I was already about to use the cages that I already have. which are aluminum, but cannot find any water bottles for it. 

I'm not opposed to using other materials besides carbon, and might look into the white cages as you have suggested. Thanks.


----------



## enzo269 (May 25, 2009)

Check out the Arundels.. I love mine...


----------



## haydos (Sep 17, 2007)

You cant beat King Ti's...I have em on my EPS.


----------

